# Sewing Studio



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Alright, ladies....I NEED helpful suggestions. 
I am moving my sewing area into a new room.
I was wondering......Does anyone have a Koala Studio System??
I am toying with pulling out all the stops, and getting the QuiltPro PlusIV.

Also, after watching many videos, it appears IKEA has some handy products to use in an area like that.

I am all ears.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

One of my friends has a Koala system and loves it!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I hadn't heard of them so just looked them up. YES to the Quilt Mate IV! That looks wonderful. As does the Craft Pro IV, and the Sew Mate IV.... Oh my, if I had the room.... and the $$.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks ladies.....Yep.... they are pricey...That's why I want to be certain.....if I purchase one.....it's not a high dollar "Made in the USA" boo boo! LOL!!

The room I am moving into, is actually, a couple of feet smaller......so, I need to plan accordingly.

BFB - How did you like that Remote control lift????:sing:

I also need an ironing station area, and Accuquilt area and computer-office area......all in the same room.

Keep the comments coming.......Please.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Could you give us a sketch of the room with dimensions? Its kinda of hard to picture without descriptions. Will you need a work table? How big? 

I see those Koala units advertised in quilting magazines all the time. They are so-o-o nice. I would love one but I have neither the $'s or the space.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

The room is 10x16. One wall has double windows......another, full closet, another stops at 14" because of the doorway.....So, there is one 16 ft wall. 

Ann - That unit has a cutting table........I'll use a folding craft/cutting table, I own till I see how it all works out.

I am leaning toward that particular studio... it is on wheels and can be moved to the center of the room to use all sides. I found some Sauder Armoire pieces today that may good for storage. But. I need a narrow computer desk...and something for my Accuquilt and Printer/Scanner and an ironing station. I have a folding"craft"/ Cutting table I will move in.

I am entertaining a TV on the wall and a minimum 30inch Computer screen for my EQ7 and Designers Gallery Master works designs. I have 2 seperate laptops to incorporate. I have a Singer Press and a Conair upright Steamer, and the usual irons, etc.

I know that the studio will be my largest purchase(besides the wood flooring)......I just want to make sure it will work out. 
They have one set up at a local quilt shop.....I may try to go by and just sit and mosey around it and try to get the feel. 

I have been looking at stuff all day......I think I have decided on the flooring and a wall color. I have plenty of time for walls and floors, once I get the rooms emptied.......It takes 10-12 weeks to get the studio, once you order it.

I am not thinking of moving my fabric stash in....at least not right away. I don't want this particuliar area to cluttered.

I can't buy that thing.....just because its good lookin.......It really does have to function and function well for me.
It's exciting to me that you guys are involved!!:clap:


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Did you see that Koala has an online room planner?
http://mykoalastudio.com/room-planner/


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep .......I saw that Chix. I pretty much know it will have to be in the center of the room. That seems to be the sweet spot!
Thanks!!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I actually use an L-shaped office desk. I have organizers in the smaller drawers for thread, notions, whatever I like. I can swivel around....and it wasn't nearly as expensive as a Koala system.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, I received the final push on the QUILTPRO IV.......I was looking at a quilting blog....and......there it was..an ad..... Koala Floor model sale 30% off. I went to my local quilt shop.....who has that model on the floor for less than 1 week......and bought it. YAAAY.......WOOT!!

Now, if I can just get started on the floors & walls....:thumb:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

After hours and hours of searching, I found some fabric on line, I think I want to use.

I ordered a yard rather than a "sample", so I can really get an idea. I will audition it for Draperies, and probably machine covers, and maybe accent items.

I have decided to go with Aqua Paint on the walls with bright white on the moldings and crown. Wood floors. 

Auqa, Bright Red and Bright White......after much looking..... seems to be the color combo.... that makes me feel "inspired".

I already have white 2 in wooden blinds on the windows....So, I am good there.

Ikea has numerous Red & white items, at really good prices,I will be able to work in.
The fabric has all those colors.

I chose the White Quilt Pro Plus......I love the wood tones.....But I think the white will serve me better. 

I had to purchase it, as it was outfitted......remember, it is a floor model.....It had the most things I was looking for.

I still need to come up with an ironing station...and..... work in my office/design equipment.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Sounds like you've got it all worked out. I think you're going to have a super room when you finish.

I'd like to redo my sewing room to just a sewing room, but I have to use it as an office and computer room as well. I just took my extra sewing machine to the basement to make more room then I made buttonholes on my Janome -- now I remember why I had my Brother up here. I'm going to have to bring it back up as there are no plug-ins in the basement near where I could use it and I don't like extension cords. I've tried every setting and I cannot make decent buttonholes on the Janome. It does everything else fine but not buttonholes.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Ann - Being in Texas, we do not have basements. I wish!
It's pretty much worked out in my head and sort of on paper.
I have several commercial machines....that will not fit. I use them for big jobs. They are too fast for small items and accuracy can be tough. 
Otherwise, I tend to go to my Baby Locks.
I'd give any thing to have it all together....but, that is not in the cards, right now.

Unfortunately, I cannot even get started on it just yet......It is still all stacked up from the other house rehab tht has been going on here for the last couple of months!!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

How will not having everything in one place work for you? I have to go to the dining room table for cutting out and just that requires me running back and forth for things I forgot or didn't know I'd need.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well Ann, I just have to make it work. If I have a large project, I'll go to the commercial area. We are" inventing" a larger closeted area ( for Preps) and I just have to adjust. It will take part of the area I currently use for sewing. That is why I am working so hard to getthe things I need to be more organized.:shrug:


----------

